# The WCA's new Forums!



## Squid7085 (Mar 26, 2008)

So, we are switching to D*, but I was a bit skeptical, so I Googled some things about issues and such. I came across what seems to be a reputable conglomerate of Cable companies. I figured it wouldn't be too one sided, however, the site feels like it was written by a High school student defending his local Cable co. However, they have just released a new "Forum" to Discuss Cables Superiority. The name, might surprise you. Dishsucks.com So yes, there you go, a well designed, well thought out forum for the Cable companies.

Either way, I am not sure how big of a deal the "World Cable Association" is, but I thought it would be a good laugh.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

There's a site that hasn't bothered to research the "enemy" lately:

*they are charging for your local channels* - doesn't every provider charge for channels? D* doesn't charge separately for them anymore anyway.
*
they don't have any local weather channel * - see Active button 
*
offer as many local HD channels as digital cable *- Pfffft. I had 8 with C* now 90-some with D*

Good luck to that site.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James or Ryan Wickland of Tomahawk, WI?
(Although the phone number on their site tracks down to Wheeling, IL.)

Yeah, it certainly sounds like Wayne and Garth have set up the site.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is really cute. Looks like they need some traffic in their forums. Must be hard to find someone to say something good about cable.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, if all you DBSTalk folks keep visiting them, they're going to think they're popular!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

[email protected] I might post on their forum how there is no cable where I live. That might help their cause.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Squid7085 said:


> I am not sure how big of a deal the "World Cable Association" is, but I thought it would be a good laugh.


Hmm, the really big industry trade show "The Cable Show" http://2008.thecableshow.com/ is in just a month, yet a search for World Cable Association turns up zilch. The closest match is the National Cable & Telecommunications Association, but I doubt that it's affiliated with that site.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

One post so far which I will quote in its entirety; "Can anyone hear me?" :lol:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Richard King said:


> One post so far which I will quote in its entirety; "Can anyone hear me?" :lol:


:lol: Yeah and I thought about posting "I hear you and cable sucks!"


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Richard King said:


> One post so far which I will quote in its entirety; "Can anyone hear me?" :lol:


I love the reply....


> Yeah, sorry about that. I was too busy watching Directv's 90 HD channels.


!rolling


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

A better quote would be "No, I can't hear you at the moment because the cable is down. Please try again later".


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

James Long said:


> James or Ryan Wickland of Tomahawk, WI?
> (Although the phone number on their site tracks down to Wheeling, IL.)
> 
> Yeah, it certainly sounds like Wayne and Garth have set up the site.


Their cable dealer search box at the top didn't seem to work for any zip code I tried, so I decided to try the zip code for Tomahawk, WI. It showed up as World Cable Association Example Cable Company and had a phone number that I traced to "Global Crossing Local Servcies, Inc" out of Chicago. I wish I would have found the site sooner because if I had ordered before June 28, 2007, then I could have gotten free cable for 5 years! What a promotion!:lol:


----------



## Squid7085 (Mar 26, 2008)

mhayes70 said:


> :lol: Yeah and I thought about posting "I hear you and cable sucks!"


Hey, now lets not sink to their level.  The I can't hear you over my 90 HD channels, much better.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Richard King said:


> A better quote would be "No, I can't hear you at the moment because the cable is down. Please try again later".


:lol: I like that one.


----------



## mj1 (Nov 21, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> There's a site that hasn't bothered to research the "enemy" lately:
> 
> *they are charging for your local channels* - doesn't every provider charge for channels? D* doesn't charge separately for them anymore anyway.
> *
> ...


I'm a Happy Cable Guy now, it's nice seeing DBS get slapped around for a change!

*Local channels come free on any basic programming package with Cable, it's not true that Dish Network doesn't charge for locals. It's $5.99 a month! *

* What they call local weather is a joke! Since I went back to Cable I now have the real Weather Channel, Local on the 8s! Not some radar covering 1/2 the country. It's a big difference *

*Since You brought it up, Your saying Local HD channels the keyword your using is Local! Now tell us how many HD Local channel markets DirecTV doesn't have?? But yes they do have 90 over compressed HD channels.*

"I also say good luck to that site, and hope more like it start up"


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So, are you Wayne or Garth?


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

:thats:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

mj1 said:


> I'm a Happy Cable Guy now, it's nice seeing DBS get slapped around for a change!


A happy cable guy! So there really is one!


----------



## mj1 (Nov 21, 2007)

James Long said:


> So, are you Wayne or Garth?


Very Funny! But I am a cheese head!:lol:

I had Dish Network for many years, up until the beginning of winter, but then a small problem turned into a big problem, all about a switch their installers left me. The install guys were fine but they mistakenly left me the wrong switch. The big problem started with a service rep on the phone. She wanted to charge me for a new switch even though they were at fault, and also for a service call, which i didn't need. I got pissed because she was being rude and wouldnt listen, and within minutes of hanging up, my programming was gone! So yes I am very pissed off with Dish! I was a customer for about 10 years and all it would have taken is sending me the correct switch. So I am very very bitter.

It was an easy switch to Cable since I already had their internet, but I was worried about picture quality. The cable guy hooked it up with the RCA jacks and the picture quality is super! So now I am pro cable, and Dish can bite me!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

mj1 said:


> I'm a Happy Cable Guy now, it's nice seeing DBS get slapped around for a change!
> 
> *Local channels come free on any basic programming package with Cable, it's not true that Dish Network doesn't charge for locals. It's $5.99 a month! *
> 
> ...


My bad, I misread the local part - I must have missed it through the tears streaming out my eyes laughing so hard at that joke of a site.

BTW, what's channel 362 on DirecTV?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Local channels are free on Dish also with any package. Not only that, but, if you can get them over the air and so don't want them they will discount your package by $5.99 per month. 

By the way, nothing on cable is "free" unless you can get it without a package. When cable starts providing local channels without a package or any other cost they will be free.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Richard King said:


> By the way, nothing on cable is "free" unless you can get it without a package. When cable starts providing local channels without a package or any other cost they will be free.


Exactly the point I tried to make in post #2 that the cable guy didn't get.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Sometimes you just can't be subtle.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

mj1 said:


> The cable guy hooked it up with the RCA jacks and the picture quality is super!


Well, yeah, cable with RCA connections is gonna beat the heck out of a Dish receiver's coax output. I'm glad that you're so happy now.

If you get curious or bored, you might check out some of those other connections at the back of your receiver. There's probably even more really good stuff there.


----------



## mj1 (Nov 21, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> Well, yeah, cable with RCA connections is gonna beat the heck out of a Dish receiver's coax output. I'm glad that you're so happy now.


Fta Michael, He used the same cables I was using for Dish Network and I'm getting a better picture with Cable, The only other option I have on my main TV is the RF or S-video and the S-video has no better video quality than the RCA jacks on my TV, on my brothers TV it's a different story.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Cable is wonderful... Here's a letter I got in the mail yesterday from Cablevision, telling me about the channels I'm about to lose unless I fork over more money.



> In conjunction with continuously making technological improvements to our services, the following is important to review.
> 
> *As of 5/13/08, although the following channels will remain in the existing
> package, they will only be available with a digital cable box on all of your
> ...


----------



## mj1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Cable is wonderful... Here's a letter I got in the mail yesterday from Cablevision, telling me about the channels I'm about to lose unless I fork over more money.


It's good to hear your a Cable guy, thats the digital transition, your cable provider is doing what the government/FCC requires. By February 17, 2009 analog broadcasts will be a thing of the past. It sounds like Cablevision is making a comprimise and picking up the tab for 1 year. http://dtv.gov/index.html


----------



## mj1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Since reading this thread I have also signed up at that new Dish Sucks forum.

http://www.DishSucks.com


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

mj1 said:


> It's good to hear your a Cable guy, thats the digital transition, your cable provider is doing what the government/FCC requires. By February 17, 2009 analog broadcasts will be a thing of the past. It sounds like Cablevision is making a comprimise and picking up the tab for 1 year. http://dtv.gov/index.html


Wow - you really are clueless. The DTV transition has *ABSOLUTELY NOTHING* to do with cable channels (like TLC, A&E and others). But wait....that's exactly what the cable companies want us to think...that we need one of their digital boxes to keep watching TV!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mj1 said:


> It's good to hear your a Cable guy, thats the digital transition, your cable provider is doing what the government/FCC requires. By February 17, 2009 analog broadcasts will be a thing of the past. It sounds like Cablevision is making a comprimise and picking up the tab for 1 year. http://dtv.gov/index.html


Well, I'd hate to leave the wrong impression, so let me clarify. 

Nope - I'm not a cable guy. I'm a satellite guy, specifically, DIRECTV. I happen to get cable through my homeowner association fees, something I have no control over, so, yes, my home does have cable but for sure I am not a cable guy.

Cablevision isn't making much of a compromise here though - they're turning off several channels to homes without the iO package and without a cable box, and they're only picking up PART of the tab for the first year, with the package cost ... so the home that really wants these channels has to go get a box at their own expense. :down:


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's another thing - Check out the posts on the DishSucks.com forum by 4 "different" posters:

1st post by "DogMan"


> *I'll sit cozy with my cable*
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by jclewter79
> ...


2nd Post by "3nuts"


> *Nice to See a Dish Sucks forum*
> It's nice to see someone finally set up a forum to tell the truth about DBS satellite, without getting banned!!!! Last week i was banned for life on the satellite guys forum for complaining about E* But they do sell both E* and D* so that could explain their censorship? So now I'm ticked at both E* and Sat Guys, they both suck! When my contract ran out with E*, I immediatly switched back to Charter, which was simple because I still had my internet service with them.
> 
> I'll come back later and tell you about the nightmares I had with E* at that forum.


3rd Post by "Mj1"


> *Former Dish Network subscriber, got smart and switched to cable*
> Hello Dish Sucks.
> 
> It's good to see a forum where we can vent our frustrations about satellite for once. Actually I found this site on a satellite forum while looking for a place to vent. I'll bit*h about Dish on another thread. I'm sure your forum will grow once the word gets out.


4th Post by "WCA" (the admin)


> Greetings MJ1,
> 
> Welcome to our new forums! This is one reason why we have built this forum. There are not many cable forums out there and any new members who sign up on a satellite forum and say something negative about satellite are known to be banned immediately (usually).
> 
> Make yourself at home, this is a new forum but we'll have a lot more members soon to speak to as there are countless people who are sick of satellite and all the technical problems involved.


Now it may be just me, but all of the posts share the same style of writing. Could it be that all 4 posters are the same person?

You be the judge.......:lol:


----------



## mj1 (Nov 21, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> Here's another thing - Check out the posts on the DishSucks.com forum by 4 "different" posters:
> 
> 1st post by "DogMan"
> 
> ...


Watch out it's the Cable Guys

Cable Conspiracy, What a laugh!​


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks MJ1! You just helped my theory some more by posting with a title again! You're the only poster in this thread that has used a title on every post, much like the 2 other posters on the WCA forum.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> Thanks MJ1! You just helped my theory some more by posting with a title again! You're the only poster in this thread that has used a title on every post, much like the 2 other posters on the WCA forum.


Pretty lame that the pro-cable forum has to come to a satellite forum to get members. Even lamer that they think it will work!


----------



## mj1 (Nov 21, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> Thanks MJ1! You just helped my theory some more by posting with a title again! You're the only poster in this thread that has used a title on every post, much like the 2 other posters on the WCA forum.


I could be I'm more literate than you, that little box at the top, that says title should be filled in, you Dummy! Do you even understand what literate means??


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

mj1 said:


> I could be I'm more literate than you, that little box at the top, that says title should be filled in, you Dummy! Do you even understand what literate means??


Whoa there cableboy! No need to start calling people names.


----------



## mj1 (Nov 21, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> Thanks MJ1! You just helped my theory some more by posting with a title again! You're the only poster in this thread that has used a title on every post, much like the 2 other posters on the WCA forum.


Oh No! MJ1 and tcusta00 must be the same people too. The titles filled in???


----------



## mj1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey krock918316,

Your conspiracy theory is more wide spread than *even you* thought!!! I just now realized almost every forum I go to, people are writing in English! Holy Cow!! And to take *your* theory even further, the majority on those forums fill in the titles. Man, you might be correct, there could be only two or three people writing all these forums on the web. Your a HOOOT!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mj1 said:


> Oh No! MJ1 and tcusta00 must be the same people too. The titles filled in???


What does missing punctuation say about being literate?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Time to close this...
Now I understand why someone was banned at that other place. Now he can add another place to his check list.


----------

